

Node.js modules you should know about: optimist - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-optimist/

======
shtylman
The problem I have with optimist it that it provides no default usage
statement (last time I checked). One of the big selling points of argument
processors is that you can define the args and some descriptions so it will
generate the usage statement. This cuts down of re-typing and errors. It also
has the benefit of autocomplete tools being able to handle standard formats.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
There are a few option parsers in node that do automatically generate usage.
However, this is actually quite problematic if you have a _lot_ of options.

Check out <https://github.com/harthur/nomnom>, it may be more to your liking.

~~~
peterbraden
I really like nomnom. It's a super tight way to define options and commands.

------
biesnecker
We've been using Optimist in house for a while, and are satisfied with it.
Makes launching a bunch of different node processes with slightly different
configurations pretty painless.

------
ajays
Can it handle multiple invocations of same argument? For example:

./foo.js -x 1 -x 2 -x 3

(should give an array [1, 2, 3] for 'x')

------
nodesocket
Substack does it again. Great node developer.

